# BDS Menu on non Prototype devices



## gus33000 (Feb 5, 2018)

```
#include <std_disclaimer.h>
/*
* Your warranty is now void.
*
* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,
* thermonuclear war, or you getting fired because the alarm app failed. Please
* do some research if you have any concerns about features included in this package
* before installing it! YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if
* you point the finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you.
*/
```







You read it right, here's a functional port of BDS Menu for Lumias unlocked using WPInternals.
Note: I observed some weird behaviors on early x30 devices, including prototypes that had BDS menu out of the box, where the menu would simply act like if it was broken.

The bootarm.efi loader has been taken from the grub package posted here and modified to load menu.efi instead of boot.efi, credits belong to the original person that developed this efi in 2016.

Note: attached two variants, a normal one (fs3) and a fs4 variant, if you get an error about the menu not finding its configuration files, please try the other variant.

*Installation instructions:*

Download the files attached in this post.
Place all files downloaded in the EFIESP partition of your phone.
Configure BCD exactly like this to have an entry loading BDS menu:




Load the entry using your favorite method.
Have fun.


----------



## imbushuo (Feb 5, 2018)

That shim file might not work on 950XL, it simply reboots my phone - haven't figured out why, probably due to new CPU architecture or the firmware itself


----------



## xboxmod (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks gus , 
you can also restore the USB Mass Storage picture by adding attached bmpx files in EFIESP\Windows\System32\BOOT\ui.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 5, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> Configure BCD exactly like this to have an entry loading BDS menu:
> 
> Load the entry using your favorite method.

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 5, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> How?

Click to collapse



To be fair as some of the capabilities of BDS menu can be very destructive (hence the big disclaimer), if you really don't know how to do this, then you may stay away from it, it won't bring you anything cool


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 5, 2018)

Please, y have the lumia 530 lab rat.

Nevermind, ill modify EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot\bcd using visual BCD.


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 5, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Please, y have the lumia 530 lab rat.
> 
> Nevermind, ill modify EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot\bcd using visual BCD.

Click to collapse



You shouldn't use visual BCD. Use BCDEdit since some of the options aren't available and Visual BCD isn't built for phones.


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 5, 2018)

Note: currently looking at a problem where the block id for efiesp might differ between phones, if you get an error message saying can't load menu configuration file, please tell me your device model.

Edit: Fixed for some other problematic devices, I'll send an alternative version of the menu to see if it fixes it for most with the two variants


----------



## xboxmod (Feb 5, 2018)

imbushuo said:


> That shim file might not work on 950XL, it simply reboots my phone - haven't figured out why, probably due to new CPU architecture or the firmware itself

Click to collapse



Yes same problem on 950.


----------



## CosminNTT (Feb 5, 2018)

Could you explain how to configure bcd using bcdedit please?


----------



## the_R4K_ (Feb 5, 2018)

CosminNTT said:


> Could you explain how to configure bcd using bcdedit please?

Click to collapse



like this...




also need add  device
bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "{7e1bd2b8-0ab0-11e8-aa3b-1c3947b79a68}" device partition=f:\efiesp
and(in my case) add it to customactions( activation by vol up/down )
bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "{bootmgr}" custom:54000002 "{7e1bd2b8-0ab0-11e8-aa3b-1c3947b79a68}"
(custom:54000002 == vol down, custom:54000001 == vol up)


----------



## nate0 (Feb 5, 2018)

The first time a came across this menu was on the Mi4 W10M rom.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## prokakavip (Feb 6, 2018)

Does not work on my lumia 950 it just seems to fit into ARM V7 with 32 bit architecture


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 6, 2018)

Someone can copypaste those commands instead of attaching pictures?

Nevermind, i OCR that photo:
PS I:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /create /application bootapp
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx succesfuly created
PS I:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" path \efi\bds\bootarm.efi

PS I:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" description "BDS Menu"
PS i:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" locale en-us
PS i:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" inherit "{bootloadersettings}"
PS i:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" nonintegritychecks yes
PS i:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" testsigning yes
PS i:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" isolated context yes

PS i:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" device partition=i:\efiesp
PS i:\EFIESP\efi\Microsoft\Boot> bcdedit /store .\BCD /set "{bootmgr}" custom:54000002 "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"


----------



## djtonka (Feb 6, 2018)

at least mass storage bootable not via WPI only x3x x4 x


----------



## mateusseiboth (Feb 6, 2018)

The menu is shown but no option works in Lumia 640 RM-1109


----------



## the_R4K_ (Feb 6, 2018)

mateusseiboth said:


> The menu is shown but no option works in Lumia 640 RM-1109

Click to collapse



On my device too( 
I run efi shell with simple script(for run another efi file) and shell thrown "security violation"... 
grub2(chainload) thrown error too((


----------



## BlueTR (Feb 6, 2018)

I can't edit bcd file no matter what I do. Cmd and ps keep saying access denied.


----------



## CosminNTT (Feb 6, 2018)

mateusseiboth said:


> The menu is shown but no option works in Lumia 640 RM-1109

Click to collapse



Same thing with 950. It just blinks and nothing happens.


----------



## the_R4K_ (Feb 6, 2018)

BlueTR said:


> I can't edit bcd file no matter what I do. Cmd and ps keep saying access denied.

Click to collapse



run cmd/powershell by administrator


----------



## BlueTR (Feb 6, 2018)

the_R4K_ said:


> run cmd/powershell by administrator

Click to collapse



I always run them as administrator but it doesn't work.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 6, 2018)

I had that happen before. Access denied. Not sure what causes it.  You might also try to backup your EFIESP partition, then mount it and run it against it that way then flash it back.  I have always ran a bat script to load BCD entries.  It is faster and when sending lots of entries takes less time.  If good at scripting, one could load those commands into a batch or cmd script.  That way you do not have to paste them every time and you just paste the script on the partition and execute it from ps or cmd. @the_R4K_ has a good example of one on his Grub thread that I have edited more than several times to suit my needs.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 6, 2018)

Put your phone in mass storage mode. Copy inside bds stuff. Copy cmd.exe from system32 in boot folder and run it like admin. Push bcdedit commands.  Erase cmd.exe. Reboot.


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'll try to work on fixing the "blinking issue" but that's also reproducible on some early prototypes, but should be working definitely on a 950.

Also here's a fixed bootarm.efi (shim) for 950 XLs that had issues with the original one, replace boot/bds/bootarm.efi with this one. I'll fully update the package later.

Edit: fixed version


----------



## CosminNTT (Feb 6, 2018)

On my 950 BDS menu is not always opening, it often reboots the phone, and when it does open, it just blinks when selecting an option.


----------



## ahmar16 (Feb 7, 2018)

Not working with Lumia 520. I made all the changes but BDS menu doesn't show up.

Does this menu show up at boot every time?


----------



## eKoKnight (Feb 7, 2018)

I try on a Lumia 950 at&t brand cant get the thing to operate using powershell and entering the command lines from first post all I get is this.

\efi\bds\bootarm.efi : The term '\efi\bds\bootarm.efi' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script
file, or operable program. Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct
and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ \efi\bds\bootarm.efi
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
    + CategoryInfo          : ObjectNotFound: (\efi\bds\bootarm.efi:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
    + FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 7, 2018)

I got the menu 

Only "exit from bds menu" is working .


----------



## nate0 (Feb 7, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> I try on a Lumia 950 at&t brand cant get the thing to operate using powershell and entering the command lines from first post all I get is this.
> 
> \efi\bds\bootarm.efi : The term '\efi\bds\bootarm.efi' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script
> file, or operable program. Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct
> ...

Click to collapse



Because what gus33000 posted was a bcd entry.  You are trying to use bootarm.efi as command in Powershell if you just paste what he showed.  You need to read more about editing a bcd store before attempting this.


----------



## eKoKnight (Feb 7, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Because what gus33000 posted was a bcd entry.  You are trying to use bootarm.efi as command in Powershell if you just paste what he showed.  You need to read more about editing a bcd store before attempting this.

Click to collapse



Ah ok. Sadly I didn't take the files out of the phone so now it ended up in a bootloop with a text of press any button to shutdown. I totally bricked my phone so now its in the trash. Wish I would of read more though oh well. So long for the fun lol.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 7, 2018)

mmmm....
If you really want to throw it in the garbage, send to me..I will pay for shipping


----------



## gus33000 (Feb 8, 2018)

eKoKnight said:


> Ah ok. Sadly I didn't take the files out of the phone so now it ended up in a bootloop with a text of press any button to shutdown. I totally bricked my phone so now its in the trash. Wish I would of read more though oh well. So long for the fun lol.

Click to collapse



You can just reflash it with a FFU.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 8, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> You can just reflash it with a FFU.

Click to collapse



...or that


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't get it: i have the menu but is not working.


----------



## CosminNTT (Feb 8, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> I don't get it: i have the menu but is not working.

Click to collapse



Well the menu apparently is broken like on some proto devices. The op said he will try to fix it.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 8, 2018)

On my mi4 it most of the options worked but if I rememeber correctly not all the options did.  It is possible there are some efi or cert components lacking to make every option work right.


----------



## Narik950 (Feb 11, 2018)

*press any button to shutdown - fix*



eKoKnight said:


> Ah ok. Sadly I didn't take the files out of the phone so now it ended up in a bootloop with a text of press any button to shutdown. I totally bricked my phone so now its in the trash. Wish I would of read more though oh well. So long for the fun lol.

Click to collapse



I had the same issue. Below steps fixed it.
1. Interrupt bootloader using WPInternals 2.4 (just before the message shows up). Puts the phone in flash mode.
2. Unlock the bootloader (flashes the bootloader). puts the phone in a boot loop (past the shutdown message)
3. Hard reset.

Before this files required for unlock need to be downloaded.


----------



## minhcanhdn (Feb 13, 2018)

Got "Blink Screen" when boot into BDS Menu on Lumia 1020.


----------



## eKoKnight (Feb 14, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Because what gus33000 posted was a bcd entry.  You are trying to use bootarm.efi as command in Powershell if you just paste what he showed.  You need to read more about editing a bcd store before attempting this.

Click to collapse





Narik950 said:


> I had the same issue. Below steps fixed it.
> 1. Interrupt bootloader using WPInternals 2.4 (just before the message shows up). Puts the phone in flash mode.
> 2. Unlock the bootloader (flashes the bootloader). puts the phone in a boot loop (past the shutdown message)
> 3. Hard reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



Im sure it would work. Though on my pc it just disconeects the phone as soon as it gets to the microsoft logo with text of shutdo2wn phone by then WPInternals doesn't even see there a phone.

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




eKoKnight said:


> Im sure it would work. Though on my pc it just disconeects the phone as soon as it gets to the microsoft logo with text of shutdo2wn phone by then WPInternals doesn't even see there a phone.

Click to collapse



nevermind I found what you said when I double looked I need better reading glasses lol


----------



## cdsmatheus (Jul 11, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> ```
> #include <std_disclaimer.h>
> /*
> * Your warranty is now void.
> ...

Click to collapse




So, I could do it as well on My Lumia 930, but it has a problem. My camera button doesn't work (for any reason that I don't know), so I've done the process for Lumias without camera button but, when a enter into the BDS Menu select any option with the power button, nothing happens. Did I forgot something?


----------



## DaniDeVega (Jul 17, 2018)

gus33000 said:


> Note: currently looking at a problem where the block id for efiesp might differ between phones, if you get an error message saying can't load menu configuration file, please tell me your device model.
> 
> Edit: Fixed for some other problematic devices, I'll send an alternative version of the menu to see if it fixes it for most with the two variants

Click to collapse




Hi gus! Is it fixed and available now for Lumia 920 (RM-821 model)? I have now Compilation 10.0.15254.490 tweaking registry saying that is a Lumia 950 XL (RM-1085_11302) running well in this moment. If not available or tried yet on a 920, I would like to test it, but first must know how to deploy/implement to my device. 



PD.: Adding here a little doubt I have. I'm unsure if I can now update Extras & Info or it could be a problem yet, after updates has finished at this moment. If I relock my bootloader, It doesn't boots on normal anyway, and I usually read that it mustn't be updated while bootlader stays unlocked, but since many time has passed that my last phone tweaking, I don't know if it still getting forbidden or finally not.


----------

